# sdiaz,need help



## sdiaz (Jul 19, 2015)

I own a 1998 323i convertible BMW, 138,000 mi. No problems with it until recently when it seem to be losing power on increased speed. usually not extreme and mostly when speeding up over 50-60 mph. Not good,but babied it so I could continue to just drive mostly to work. Now a few days ago I am driving as usual and temp gauge shoots to red. I pull it over immediately. Let it cool overnight and filled it with 50/50 coolant. It will drive a few miles w/o overheating, then does it again. Have not driven it hot, have no leaking from under engine. Now it is in shop where they first recommended waterpump/thermostat, fan clutch plate and intake manifold($1100.00), plus said I have inline 6 firing on 5($1000.00) and need front shocks($1500.00). When I called shop the next day to give me price on just coolant problems he said he decided it was more likely faulty head gasket(much more expensive). 


I need input here. I know very little about this, although I am learning. I just want the coolant problem fixed for the moment, I can't afford $1100.00+ for this. Grateful for any ideas,input.
I desperately need to get this car going. I was thinking more like water pump, thermostat and maybe fan clutch plate.


----------



## chimpskibot (Jan 4, 2015)

You should post this in the e36 subforum, not quite a classic bimmer yet.


----------



## Nigel720 (Jan 4, 2014)

From what you say, it does sound like a head gasket, you wouldn't lose power with a faulty water pump or thermostat water pumps typically leak slightly, run your finger underneath it and see if any coolant is leaking. It could be the thermostat stuck in the closed position. Worth a try and something you can do yourself.

Check the oil filler cap and see if there is any white gunk there, if there is it means that coolant is getting in the oil. Not good news. Pull the dipstick and check for coolant in the oil.


----------

